# NJ Insurance



## Dagwell (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone else getting there rectums resized by the insurance companys this year? They want $4200.00 per vehicle from me this year. I paid $2800.00 for 4 trucks last year and had no claims.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Welcome to the club just got my re new policy 9,800 for three trucks. Thats no chump change. Considering selling at least one truck maybe even closing the doors after the season. No one wants snow removal and i dont blame them. Basically the insurance company opens their wallet to every slip and fall from october-march and for what a few dollars on a policy? Its really getting bad as rates go up and my clients keep crying poor and shopping around. Who needs this crap or all the other stress at 3am.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Dag, while the rates are up with some carriers, many others are still holding steady. You need to ask your agent to shop it around. That sounds like an unreasonably high increase if you are running clean with no claims.. Our Merchants clients have not seen an increase this year on their commercial auto rates. That is one good example. I'm happy to quote it if you'd like. 516-233-3515 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Sent you an email


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was with western world the past two years.......1st year was around $1750, last year went up to $2500. They never cared about machines, and I was up front and told them I had (2) machines and (1) plow truck. Now all of the sudden on renewal this year they are charging on machines as well. I am up to (5) machines and (2) plow trucks this year and they want $17,500 for the year.....needless to say I'm shopping.

And I have never had an incident either.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rcn971;1666767 said:


> ..needless to say I'm shopping.
> 
> And I have never had an incident either.


Well, I got off the phone a little while ago with my "perspective" new insurance agent, as I cannot seem to get the one I have to provide me the documents that were promised to me a couple weeks ago. ....

In the conversation, I was told that there are NO INSURANCE COMPANIES that are currently in NJ that will provide "affordable" insurance for snow plowing coverage. She spoke with 3 of her underwriters that carry snow insurance, and they all had the same spheeel. Because NJ is full of despicable people that want something for nothing, and the claims have been so overbearing, they all now have a "MINIMUM" charge of $4000 PER TRUCK for a stand alone policy, no matter whom it's from. The few carriers that are still here are now banded together to squeeze the little guy out of the business, myself being no exception.

So.... it basically means that you're in the hole for somewhere between $4k to $5k for your one little truck, even before one single snowflake falls and hits the ground. These policies are "FULLY EARNED" meaning they're payable in full, and you cannot cancel them, ultimately not getting back any refunds...

Welcome to the club boys..... it's gonna get interesting ..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BTW,

You guys in NJ want to see just how bad it is ???? Check out this insurance agency and their website declaration:

http://franchinoinsurance.com/snowplowing

Very Interesting..... *PLEASE DO NOT CALL US !*


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

I know it's about NJ but got a quote here in NY week and a half ago for 2700$, and to add Slip& Fall another 1700$ from Progressive


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Blizzard, Progressive doesn't provide GL (trip/fall
coverage). They only provide truck and car insurance. 
Get clarification from them on what's what before
you buy anything. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats interesting. I didn't sign up with them yet. You pretty much just reminded me to sleep with one eye open. 
Thx


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Still waiting for my quote ben. Havent signed anything yet with my current carrier but its up in one week.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

90 plow, hi who are you? I have only one quote
open today. Please send me a PM or better yet
call or email me 516-233-3515 [email protected]
Ben


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

were all getting hosed my insurance is 4500 for the yr fully earned but i have seasonal so well worth my money


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

snoway63;1667668 said:


> were all getting hosed my insurance is 4500 for the yr fully earned but i have seasonal so well worth my money


Good for you!payup

For me uncertainty still lingers around " To plow or not to plow is the question"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

snoway63;1667668 said:


> were all getting hosed my insurance is 4500 for the yr fully earned* but i have seasonal so well worth my money*


And that's the difference.

@ $100 per hour (used as an example only), per push guys are in the hole for 45 hours worth of driving, beating on your rig, using fuel, eating corn chips, and taking 5 hour energies...... so at what point do you break even ?

If you have seasonals, then great ! Too bad where I live, no one will sign them.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

My friend just signed a seasonal in Hazlet......so people do sign up for them.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

This might be the last year for us snowplowing.
I am just wondering how these places(comercial properties) are getting plowing coverage.
I know several plowing companies that cant get insurance coverage.
I had to drop several sites because my new insurance carrier would not cover them.
I am paying 300% more than last year. per truck
I do not think plowing prices have gone up 300%...lol
I received an email today 12/03 because one company does not have coverage
for dozens of properties in Ocean County. WTF
I am still in the hole for 50k because I was subbing for A national several years ago.
Ready to move to somewhere warm


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1667776 said:


> And that's the difference.
> 
> @ $100 per hour (used as an example only), per push guys are in the hole for 45 hours worth of driving, beating on your rig, using fuel, eating corn chips, and taking 5 hour energies...... so at what point do you break even ?
> 
> If you have seasonals, then great ! Too bad where I live, no one will sign them.


I feel for you guys that sucks.

What about putting the insurance on the propertys themselves?

In other words make them liable for all aspects of any type of slip and fall accident.

Or make them pay for your insurance up front regardless of what the contract is.

I would break it down, if your plowing 10 places and have to pay $8,000 for insurance make each place pay $800 extra up front for insurance costs.

If all the plow companies do that, then it will become part of their business costs to have their place plowed.

One good thing you can say about it, it will get rid of lowballers one way or another.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

tjlands;1674716 said:


> This might be the last year for us snowplowing.
> I am just wondering how these places(comercial properties) are getting plowing coverage.
> I know several plowing companies that cant get insurance coverage.
> I had to drop several sites because my new insurance carrier would not cover them.
> ...


I feel for you, man. I'm moving my insurance out of where both you and I have it, and if, for some strange reason, I'm actually able to find a snow policy for myself, I'll post it here, or PM you the contact information. Currently, BIP isn't cutting it, so I'm moving elsewhere.

If I can't get any coverage after my policy expires next year, I guess I'm out too.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Dogplow, if you perform landscaping with snow
removal I can help you if you are in NY or NJ. The call/email is free 516-233-3515 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BEST DEAL YET, guys...

glquote.com

*One man, one truck, no roads or highways..*

$Limits $2,000,000 General Aggregate
$1,000,000 Products/Completed Operations
$1,000,000 Per Occurrence - Bodily Injury/Property Damage
$1,000,000 Personal/Advertising Injury
$50,000 Fire Legal Liability
$5,000 Medical Payments
Deductible $5,000 
Effective Date 02-01-2014 
Policy Term One Year 
Rating Basis

Owner Only, No Employees, 1 Vehicle

Premium $2000 Premium includes all carrier fees.
Tax $73.76 
Broker Fee $350 CERTIFICATES OF INSURANCE ARE FREE.
Total Annual Cost $2,423.76 
(ADDITIONAL INSURED ENDORSEMENTS ARE INCLUDED)
Down Payment $661.06
3 more payments of the same throughout the year.

My current deductible is $1000, and the new policy is $5000, so be aware of this....

Thanks MSsnowplowing.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

If there is a tax, the carrier is not licensed so read through the policy very carefully before you buy anything.
Check their A.M. Best rating also. Make sure they are at least A- or better. Lots of crumby stuff floating around these days. I've been practicing for 28 years and I've never heard of any broker charging for Certificates...something new? Yes, that's a big deductible. Websites are not a great way of buying insurance. Do you have a personal insurance agent to call for service during the year? 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1676172 said:


> BEST DEAL YET, guys...
> 
> glquote.com
> 
> ...


NP. Glad it worked for you.
You can also set it up for 10 payments. 
That is why I switched, not having to pay the full cost up front.
This is my second year with them.
I like how they work with the certifates. You put in the info. On the site and they email the client and you the certifate within a hour during their business hour. Never had a problem.
I didn't know some places charge for certifates, glad they don't.
Have a great season


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1676233 said:


> NP. Glad it worked for you.
> You can also set it up for 10 payments.
> That is why I switched, not having to pay the full cost up front.
> This is my second year with them.
> ...


The dude on the phone said no more 10 payments schedule. It adds about $200 to the cost of the policy due to the fees, and too many contractors were canceling it mid term.

Still have about 7 weeks to decide, and according to them, I can submit my info the day before my policy is due to terminate. Most appreciated on the tip, but again, my insurance agent wife of mine has to approve.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It will be open season for slip and falls all over NJ. Imagine Targets, Wal-Marts, grocery stores, etc. not ever being plowed. payup

And what will their defense be?


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Blizzard1980;1667622 said:


> I know it's about NJ but got a quote here in NY week and a half ago for 2700$, and to add Slip& Fall another 1700$ from Progressive


I got a quote from Progressive a few years ago just for commercial vehicle insurance and they wanted to stick me up for $9700 per truck. Meanwhile my GL company was quoting $2500 for snow. Needless to say, they had me running out of that office.

Maybe we can all agree to quote insurance offices $100,000 and see how they like the increase.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Banksy;1676576 said:


> It will be open season for slip and falls all over NJ. Imagine Targets, Wal-Marts, grocery stores, etc. not ever being plowed.
> 
> And what will their defense be?


That's what I was talking about in another thread I created a while back. When you have these larger contractors, who possess the contracts to clear the walmarts, Kmarts, and big box stores, who usually hire smaller contractors, such as myself to work as subs, what happens when these subs can't afford insurance any longer, and the lead contractor won't cave in and cover their butts on their policy????? You'll have a lot of P.O.'d walmarts, kmarts, and box stores that will be screaming mad that they're getting sued more than ever because their lots aren't getting cleared in time.

I spoke to a local insurance broker the other day. She said I could get snow gl policy if I was restricted to where I plowed. Residential was ok, but NO BOX STORES / COMMERCIAL PARKING LOTS /NO MEDICAL FACILITIES as I wouldn't be covered at all. I would have to sign a formal agreement stating I would NOT PLOW THESE areas, otherwise I'd be canceled and have no coverage whatsoever. I'm sure the list is actually greater than those 3 locals I just mentioned, and if / when I actually get a hold of the forms to look at, I'll elaborate further.



Eggie329;1676604 said:


> Maybe we can all agree to quote insurance offices $100,000 and see how they like the increase.




Can I assume you're saying that snow removal companies agree to all charge $100,000 to plow the insurance companies lots ?

Why bother? You know you could NEVER get every contractor to agree to that, as someone would become a scab and do the work anyway...


----------

